# LP Detector



## da_man8008 (May 29, 2006)

Hey Y'all!
This is all new to my wife and I as we just purchased a Terry 26g 1990 model. I hooked it up in my driveway to clean it out a bit and get it ready for camping next week. I unplugged it from our truck, but left it hooked up at the Ball and bumper. While it is plugged into our house via an extention cord, the LP detector keeps beeping. Does this meam that I have a potential bad thing waiting to happen? We were told that in a low current environment, this detctor will beep. The fact that it is a LP detector and it is beeping makes me think I have a LP leak. I do not smell the traces of LP. Does anyone know why this unit is beeping?
Thanks in advance for any information


----------



## da_man8008 (May 29, 2006)

LP Detector

Hey Y'all
I did some extra investigating and after reading other peoples advice on other forums with similar questions I determined that my LP Detector is working properly. This device has seperate audio alarms for low voltage and the presence of LP. If you take a bic lighter and press the red button (without lighting it of course) it will emit a very different audio beep. I am now confident that my detector is functioning properly.
Thanks to all, we look forward to many more silly questions.
Thanks again,
Matt and Sally :bleh:


----------



## GoRvInGfOrFuN (May 29, 2006)

LP Detector

hey if u are there u may want to check a few things like is the unit pluged into shore power. bc a few things can cause that.


----------



## da_man8008 (May 29, 2006)

LP Detector

I notice that when I have it plugged into our home via an extention cord and a 30a to 15a converter it chirps and the rvtech at our dealer sait it would do that when it is plugged in that way... is that so?


----------



## GoRvInGfOrFuN (May 29, 2006)

LP Detector

well u need to check to check ur converter fuses


----------



## GoRvInGfOrFuN (May 29, 2006)

LP Detector

does ur unit have slide outs


----------



## Jeffatcc (May 29, 2006)

LP Detector

When the unit is pluged into a 120V outlet the charging circuit on the converter,if it has one, should keep the battery charged unless the battery has a bad cell or the converter is not working. If all else fails, buy a cheap "trickle" charger, run a drop cord from the outside outlet on the unit to the battery box, then hook up the charger. Thats cheaper than replacing the converter. Keep an eye on the water in the battery. They will lose it quick. Don't forget to unhook it before your next trip.  

  Good Luck,   Jeff


----------



## Kirk (May 29, 2006)

LP Detector

It sounds as though for some reason you are not supplying 12V-dc power to the system from your converter. That could be because of a problem with the converter, or if the battery were bad enough, that too could cause the problem. I would check both the battery and the converter. The fact that the LP detector is working is an indication that there is a 12V power problem. It is not normal for the voltage to be too low for the LP detector when you are plugged into shore power.


----------

